# Weed Explosion 💥 after Tnex, Feature & Urea



## Dezgee (7 mo ago)

I did a foliar application of T-Nex, Urea and Feature on my lawn and about a week later there is a massive amount of plant like looking weeds emerging everywhere on my lawn now, what happened &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553; what should I do now &#128532; I'll try and get a photo added today but I'm so confused on what's going on, please anyone with info on why this happened and what is should do please chime in


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

A photo would certainly assist in getting more opinions from experienced folks. It could be that you've applied too much product at once, causing the grass to stress and produce seedheads, which if not familiar with seedheads, they can often be mistaken for weeds.


----------



## Zoysiabermudaguy (7 mo ago)

Happened to me recently as well. I think my spring pre emergent has worn off.


----------



## Dezgee (7 mo ago)

Man &#128555;&#128555;&#128555; it's like when I applied the TNex and the the iron and urea it was just a steroid boost for the weeds &#128514;&#128514;&#128555;&#128555;


----------

